# HMCS PRESERVER refit set for March 2010 to January 2011



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2009)

Interesting caveats on the location of the shipyards that can work on the beast:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/83742/post-808771.html#msg808771


> ....The 1996 Shipbuilding Procurement Policy restricts the sourcing strategy to companies in Eastern Canada, provided adequate competition exists. The sourcing strategy is further restricted to companies from Montreal, Quebec east due to an unacceptable risk of damage to the HMCS PRESERVER and the Seaway, an unwarranted risk of damage to the commercial shipping in the Seaway and a risk to the environment....


Anyone ever seen this limited a selection area for contracts before?


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2009)

Link to more from the Halifax Chronicle-Herald...


> The navy is making plans to refit a 40-year-old Halifax-based supply ship that completed a $40-million refit in 2005, raising questions about a replacement program that ran aground last summer.
> 
> HMCS Preserver, the navy’s sole East Coast supply ship, is slated to be out of commission from March 2010 until January 2011 for the overhaul, according to a public notice issued this week. That’s sure to leave people wondering what’s happened to the $2.9-billion program that was put on hold last August with a late-night announcement after bids to build the new joint support ships came in over budget.
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------

